# 'Unique' Christmas Ornament



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is a inexpensive and fun Christmas ornament that will can be knocked out fast. I picked up some sea urchins at a shell shop down at Port Arnasas for a buck each. The finials are turned from paduak and CA glued to each end of the urchin. The best thing is that they are LIGHT and DELICATE and will not pull the tree branches down. Keep those tools sharp! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, Jim..Looks nice and 'airy'..:wink: Speaking as one who had to single handedly put up our tree yesterday...right now ANOTHER Christmas ornament is the furthest thing from my mind..LOL...Amazing how many 'special' ornaments you can accumulate over a loooonnnggg period of time...and if one is missing, I can be sure I'll hear about it from someone...:tongue: 

Still...yours looks so nice and fragile, I got the urge to sneak back into the shop and give something similar a shot...Bahh..Humbug...!!!!...:rotfl:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome idea there Jim! It really looks nice and I can't wait to show this to Shannon and she has been hogging the lathe (if you are reading this, I am only kidding sweets:spineyes: ) making some really nice ornaments for our family.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

When I still had my lathe my wife used to mess around with it making Christmas ornaments. In case ya'll haven't thought about it...the same basic shape of these ornaments also make some very nice finals for the pull chain on ceiling fans


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> When I still had my lathe my wife used to mess around with it making Christmas ornaments.


See, ya should have kept it, then she could be making big ol messes in the garage for you to clean up.


----------

